# Where can I apply for a student visa from?



## bennyj22 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi there,

I've been accepted for a three year study program in SA. I'm British, but live abroad. I've been told that I can only apply for my student visa from my home country or a country from which I am a resident. Can anyone confirm if this is true or not?

I'm currently living in Egypt, but under a long term tourist visa.

Kind regards,

Ben


----------



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

You need to apply from your home town. You can only apply for a renewal in South Africa


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

you can apply from Egypt if you have residence permit


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

bennyj22 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been accepted for a three year study program in SA. I'm British, but live abroad. I've been told that I can only apply for my student visa from my home country or a country from which I am a resident. Can anyone confirm if this is true or not?
> 
> ...


Yes, this is in fact true. Since it seems you do not hold residence in Egypt (you mention a tourist visa type), you'll have to return to the UK.

Roisin1212:


> You need to apply from your home town. You can only apply for a renewal in South Africa


This is not correct. Once you are in SA on a Study Visa, you can apply for any other type of visa or renew it.


----------

